# und nomma ;) help kariertes papier



## Danjothebrain (9. April 2005)

ich suche ein tut oder hilfe wie man ein vernuempftiges kariertes blatt papier macht .... so das man eventl. noch ne schöne ecke abreissen kann o.ä sachen .... plz help and thx


----------



## zirag (9. April 2005)

Hi

Erstell dir ein neues Dokument 15x15 Pixel (Größe je nachdem wie groß die Kästchen werden sollen, kommt auch drauf an in Welcher Größe dein Blatt Papier ist) Hintergrund = Transparent

Nun nehme den Buntstift und male eine Ecke ( also alle Pixel an der Linken und an der unteren Kante) mit einem Grau ((zoom rein damit du besser malen kannst))

Dann Bearbeiten --> Muster Festlegen

Dann auf deinem weissen Blatt Papier 

Bearbeiten --> Fläche Füllen --> Muster --> da wählst du dein eben erstelltes Muster aus 


mfg ZiRaG


----------

